# iPod Touch : bouton Home inactif !!



## enneite (5 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon iPod Touch fonctionne depuis plusieurs mois sans soucis et là, d'un coup, le bouton Home (celui sur la face, en bas) ne réagis plus. Impossible de retourner sur le menu.
J'ai bien tenté de restaurer l'iPod mais ca n'a rien changé...
Quelqu'un a t'il une solution ??

Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juin 2008)

garantie, si elle est toujours valable.


----------



## barbouille94 (4 Août 2008)

enneite a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon iPod Touch fonctionne depuis plusieurs mois sans soucis et là, d'un coup, le bouton Home (celui sur la face, en bas) ne réagis plus. Impossible de retourner sur le menu.
> J'ai bien tenté de restaurer l'iPod mais ca n'a rien changé...
> ...



Bonjour enneite,

Même problème, mais j'arrive (pour l'instant) à le refaire fonctionner en le restaurant (itouch 16Go en firmware 1.1.4 jailbreaké).
Ca m'oblige à tout recommencer à chaque fois (jailbreak, install des applis ...) mais le bouton refonctionne.

Ca a donc l'air d'être, en ce qui me concerne, un pb plus logiciel que matériel.

As tu résolu ton problème ? 
En le ramenant ? 
Quelle était la cause ?


----------



## fandipod (4 Août 2008)

Beh écoute appelle le service client d'Apple ou retourne au magasin où tu l'as acheté!!!!



Bonne soirée


Fandipod


----------



## barbouille94 (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour enneite,

finalement j'ai démonté le mien (le coup du restaure n'était qu'une coincidence)

Le bouton home est une pastille de cuivre bombée qui fait le contact entre 2 cercles concentriques sur le circuit imprimé de la carte où se trouvent tous les connecteurs.

La pastille de cuivre est maintenu par un adhésif blanc qui s'était décollé chez moi. Du coup de la poussière était rentrée et faisait isolant.

J'ai nettoyé et habillé de scotch et ça remarche.

S'il est encore sous garantie, retourne le en SAV.


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Août 2008)

barbouille94 a dit:


> finalement j'ai démonté le mien (le coup du restaure n'était qu'une coincidence)


   :afraid: :afraid:

Tu as démonté ton iPhone ? Mais pourquoi n'es-tu pas allé dans un centre de réparation Apple, la garantie n'est plus valable maintenant.


----------



## barbouille94 (18 Août 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> Tu as démonté ton iPhone ? Mais pourquoi n'es-tu pas allé dans un centre de réparation Apple, la garantie n'est plus valable maintenant.


 
Pour plusieurs raisons en fait :
- la principale est parce que je l'aurais démonté un jour ou l'autre de toute façon (il est fada celui là !!! :hosto. Le bouton a juste été le prétexte.
- la seconde est que je ne suis pas tendre avec ce pauvre ipod :casse:. Il traine soit dans la poche, soit dans le sac. Au final on avait l'impression qu'il avait déjà été ouvert ... donc côté garantie ...
- je pourrais rajouter aussi que l'ipod a ainsi été indisponible moins d'une heure ... mais c'est une fausse raison :rose:

Pour continuer sur la raison 2, ben il est quand même vachement solide ce petit bestiau car l'écran n'a pas bronché. Ils ont dû tailler l'écran dans une plaque de cuisson genre induction ou vitrocéramique ...

Donc en gros, j'ai démonté l'ipod car j'avais envie de voir comment c'était dedans ...

Bon, faut que j'y aille, c'est l'heure de ma camisole ... A+


----------



## real.gerard (14 Septembre 2009)

Je suis dans le même cas , j'ai donc aspire avec la bouche le bouton home puis avec une paille et j'ai récupère le fonctionnement . 
En fait avec une paille c'est plus simple .tu diriges l'aspiration vers lebouton homme , le pourtour et ensuite on récupère le fonctionnement , en faut il y a de la poussière et il faut l'enlever. 
Si le truc marche pour toi , tu envoies 5 euros a une assos d'utlite publique contre la lutte contre le cancer. D'avance merci


----------



## Im.adonis (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà j'ai le même problème, la touche menu ne fonction pas, y aurait il un moyen d'avoir la fonction en virtuel (une touche virtuel dans le menu) ? Merci.


----------



## xxch (26 Mars 2010)

Même soucis...
Existe-t-il une App qui fasse bouton Home ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (26 Décembre 2010)

tu souffles avec une paille tiens je vais le faire si ça marche je payerai 5euros à l'assoc contre le cancer promis ;-)


----------



## Nina83 (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème ,le bouton home de mon IPod est beaucoup moins réceptif .J'ai trouvé plusieurs solutions (Il n'y en a qu'une que j'ai testé)

- Avec un aspirateur ,aspirer le bouton pour le débloquer
- Avec une paille
- Ouvrir une application ,maintenir le bouton pour éteindre l'IPod mais NE PAS l'éteindre,ensuite il faut maintenir le bouton "Home" jusqu'à revenir à la page d'accueil. Ce n'est pas très efficace mais le bouton est un peu plus réceptif .
- Ou alors le démonter

Sinon j'ai trouvé quelque chose qui sert d'accueil :
Réglages - Général - Accessibilité - Assitiv Touch - Activé et le bouton
blanc servira d'accueil 
Voilà svp tenez moi au courant du résultat


----------

